# New HS928TAS on its way - What Size of Platform Truck Will Work?



## weathertop (Aug 16, 2014)

Howdy!

I'm a long-time reader and have a question for owners of the Honda 928TA series snowblowers: What would be the smallest and best sized platform truck to get to move one of these units around your garage?

Some details:


I have a HS928TAS on order. My dealer tells me it will arrive from Japan in about 4 weeks.
I'll need to be able to move it around in my garage and store it flush to a wall.
I've read that many others have recommended using platform trucks to move these tracked units around. I found a supplier (Grainger) that sells platform trucks of all sizes.
I need to get the smallest, most usable platform truck (see below). I don't have space for a huge platform truck that is larger than needed. And my wife tells me that it isn't acceptable for her to park her car outside so I can store my new snowblower in the garage. 
Can someone tell me the dimensions of the chassis (tracks + snow bucket) of their 928TA so I can place a platform truck on order? That is, the footprint of the unit that is in contact with the ground?


The specs on the Honda site and those that my dealer provided me list the total footprint (including the rack with all the controls, turn crank, AND chassis).


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I made one for my hs928tcd, it measures 30"x40" and has swiveling wheels on all 4 corners. Works great for tucking it into tight spaces.


----------



## weathertop (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks, Tinter - A question: Are these the tightest and smallest dimensions that you'd recommend?

Do you have any extra unused real estate on the platform?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

The handle bars actually come over the back, easier to steer the cart, I wouldn't make it any smaller. The machine is 28" wide anyway. Unless your bucket has skids, then it's wider.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

If you look on my "rainy Saturday" post, you can see my buddies 828 on the cart. Not much room when it's all together.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have a Harbor Freight locally? Their mover's dollies are dirt cheap and they have a couple different sizes. You could probably hook a couple smaller ones together if need be.


----------



## weathertop (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks for the thoughts, Shyrp and Tinter. 

I don't have a Harbor Build near me, but I'm thinking about making a run to a Home Depot and just having a sheet of plywood cut and then installing caster wheels.

*Tinter*: One follow-up thought: I don't have the space for a 40-inch long platform (the 30-inch width is no problem). I currently have 37-inches of space I can use for storage. Can this unit be centered on a platform with this smaller length without tipping over?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

37" should be fine, Just remember, the shorter you make the length, the more your handles will hang off the back.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Just went out to the garage and measured my machine. Total length is 60" tip of the bucket to the back of the handle bars.


----------



## weathertop (Aug 16, 2014)

*Picture time!*

Hi Tinter and all!

My new HS 928TAS arrived today and I also finished building a rolling platform for it with my father-and-law. As Tinter recommended, I would really recommend using 40x30 dimensions for a similar project.

A picture is attached and I'm looking forward to the NJ winter!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks great. Just don't wish for the snow to quickly.


----------

